# Sebring ? Early BMX?



## Ken Barber (Apr 24, 2018)

Need some help.....picked this up last week.....head badge says SEBRING vertically.....no other marks except MX on back of seat.
Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 27, 2018)

Definitely late 70's early BMX, and cool as hell.
There were a few motorcross-inspired early bikes. Very heavy. Didn't take long before the industry ditched the shocks, and went to lighter weight rigid frame and forks.


----------



## doel cruz garcia (Jul 24, 2018)

Look like this one.


----------

